# Top Performance Fresh Pet



## Revividus (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, does anyone have experience on Top Performance Fresh Pet shampoo & conditioner?

Top Performance Fresh Pet Shampoo Prevents Mats and Tangles - Matches Natural pH Balance of Pet's Coat and Skin, 17 Oz. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005N2EYAW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_81cYAb5YN4N1K

Top Performance Fresh Pet Conditioner to Reduce Mats and Tangles, 17 Oz. Size - Conditioning Formula Gives Coats Sheen https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005N2BBLW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_O3cYAb3XX3W65

The reviews read great but I'm not sure if they'd be good for Havanese coat? Also, is it really necessary to buy a puppy shampoo? She will be 3 months when she comes home in May.

What i like (from what i read)
- lasting citrus smell - i love citrus!
- no smelly dog smell - i know don't judge me haha
- prevents matts and tangles
- sounds great on enhancing the coat

It rains here frequently so she will likely get her paws and belly wet during walks. So a shampoo to keep her smelling fresh and gentle enough to use daily for spot washes after walks will be so helpful.

Need to get the right ones as I'm shipping them from US to Singapore which pretty much doubles the cost. They are not available locally.

Thoughts? Experience? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have no experience with this, and have not even heard of it.

the shampoo I prefer for every-day clean-ups is CC Proline Fair Advantage. It also has a mild, lemony scent. It works well on all my dogs. Kodi, who is a fully adult male in full coat (9 years) also needs a conditioner. For the girls, both of who have lighter coats, (one long, one puppy cut) the conditioners built into Fair Advantage are plenty. I've been using Fair Advantage on both of the younger ones since I first brought them home.


----------



## Revividus (Apr 4, 2018)

krandall said:


> I have no experience with this, and have not even heard of it.
> 
> the shampoo I prefer for every-day clean-ups is CC Proline Fair Advantage. It also has a mild, lemony scent. It works well on all my dogs. Kodi, who is a fully adult male in full coat (9 years) also needs a conditioner. For the girls, both of who have lighter coats, (one long, one puppy cut) the conditioners built into Fair Advantage are plenty. I've been using Fair Advantage on both of the younger ones since I first brought them home.


Thanks for recommending! This is definitely on my short list now &#128578;


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*shampoo*



krandall said:


> I have no experience with this, and have not even heard of it.
> 
> the shampoo I prefer for every-day clean-ups is CC Proline Fair Advantage. It also has a mild, lemony scent. It works well on all my dogs. Kodi, who is a fully adult male in full coat (9 years) also needs a conditioner. For the girls, both of who have lighter coats, (one long, one puppy cut) the conditioners built into Fair Advantage are plenty. I've been using Fair Advantage on both of the younger ones since I first brought them home.


I got the same based on Karen's recommendation last summer. The bottle lasts forever. I'm not crazy about the smell - but I am sure it's better than most and it goes away in a few days.


----------

